# Bainite heat treatments of 52100, O1, and 1095



## Larrin (Jun 7, 2021)

New article summarizing some experiments I did on “austempering” for bainite of 52100, O1, and 1095. There were some interesting results about how bainite gest improved toughness of typical tempered martensite. I also compared between the high carbon steel heat treated for bainite vs high toughness medium carbon steels. And offered some opinions about getting setup for austempering vs sticking with a typical quench and temper. Bainite Heat Treatments of 52100, O1, and 1095 - How Much Toughness? - Knife Steel Nerds


----------



## ModRQC (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for that, interesting read as always! So was your last about CPM-15V and the general science of high V alloys, btw.


----------



## branwell (Jun 7, 2021)

Great read, great info. Really appreciate your sharing.


----------



## inferno (Jun 7, 2021)

no L6 bainite? i heard its the best for katanas.


----------



## Larrin (Jun 7, 2021)

inferno said:


> no L6 bainite? i heard its the best for katanas.


Howard Clark uses martensite for the edge and around 50 Rc bainite spine so that it has more strength than the typical soft pearlite spine.


----------



## inferno (Jun 7, 2021)

do you know how he does that?


----------



## Larrin (Jun 8, 2021)

inferno said:


> do you know how he does that?


I am not sure if he has described the process anywhere.


----------



## big_adventure (Jun 8, 2021)

I would assume it's "magic."


----------

